# New prehung door threshold too tight against sweep



## Tangelo (Sep 13, 2010)

You probably should speak with Masonite customer service or the store you purchased it from, it could be that the wrong weatherstripping was installed at the factory. It's difficult to say what can be done especially since there is no adjustment available on the threshold.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Check the latch at the striker to see where its hitting. If not dead center, one side jamb may be lower than the other. If centered, the door may be defective, as mentioned. Was the sub-floor tilted front to back so one edge is higher than the other? Not jamb to jamb but inside to outside. Some pictures would help.....

Gary


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Try a little vegetable or mineral oil on the sweep.


----------



## dwoloz (Aug 3, 2010)

I e-mail Masonite about it. They had me test whether a sheet of paper could be slid without tearing with the door closed; I tested, it slid with resistance. Their response:


> The sweeps are generally stiff at first. It should relax a little over time with use. The sweep is installed correctly if you can pull the paper out without it tearing.
> 
> Thank you, Melissa
> 
> Masonite Helpline


Well I do hope it "relaxes" because its definitely not normal right now the amount of force required to open and close the door. I tried some mineral oil which helped a tiny bit.
If the sweep doesn't "relax" I may just take the door off, take the sweep off and put on an aftermarket one that is slimmer in profile


GBR: Latch is hitting striker nice and center. The subfloor ever so slightly descends towards the door but its very very slight.


----------



## burnt03 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ours does that too, masonite w/ a half-lite. Installed it in the summer, still hasn't really loosened up. Sort of glad to hear it's not just me, and I'll probably do the same (aftermarket sweep)


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Before replacing the sweep, try a longer screw in the top (or second down) inside hinge screw hole to grab the framing and *slightly *lift the door, until the sweep wears down some. 

Gary


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i've run into this too,my advise would be to pull the door and install an adjustable threshold that can be adjusted over time,most times the door slabs are are installed in their frames by a second party and many times they are installed pretty shabby


----------



## abottomfeeder (May 16, 2012)

Any final solution to this problem? Just installed one of these doors today and the bottom sweep is very tight. You can only adjust up..not down. Has you door sweep "relaxed"?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Really need to go back and add you own post not add onto someone elses.
If you have an adjustable threshold and want to adjust it down you have to back off the screws and tap it down with a rubber mallet or a hammer and a piece of 2 X 4.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Why can't you just remove the sweep, trim a little off the bottom of the door, and reattach the sweep? As little as 1/8 inch might be enough.


----------



## dwoloz (Aug 3, 2010)

abottomfeeder said:


> Any final solution to this problem? Just installed one of these doors today and the bottom sweep is very tight. You can only adjust up..not down. Has you door sweep "relaxed"?


It has worn and is now much easier to open and close. Mine isn't adjustable at all.


----------

